# Help w/ Hospital E&M!!



## SKIRVIN4 (Apr 3, 2009)

If a pt is admitted to the Hospital via the ER DR or whomever, can our Physician (Internal Medicine) still code 99222(etc) the next day when he sees the pt and does and H&P on them? Or are we to code a 99232(etc) because the ER already admitted them the day before? He is insisting that we can code a new admit for him as well. Sort of new at doing this for him and would and would appreciate any help or advice from anyone that could help out. I need something to back this up. Please help!!

Brenda S. CPC


----------



## pamasbury (Apr 3, 2009)

*em hospital*

is the er just admitting them under your drs name and then your dr is doing the H/P?


----------



## SKIRVIN4 (Apr 4, 2009)

*E&m help!!*

From what I understand they are seen in the ER and they admit the pt under our Physicians name as the admitting Dr on the demographic sheet. Our Dr states that when he sees them the following day that he can do a new pt admit level because he has done their H&P on that day.To be completely honest  I have been told a few different things on this and I am confused. I hope someone could please help shed some light on this- I would really apreciate it. Thanks for helping!!!

Brenda S. CPC


----------



## lavanyamohan (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello,
If this H&P is for a different purpose than the reason the same doctor seen the day before in ER, Hospital Admission code can be considered, I feel.
LM


----------



## JBJ (Apr 5, 2009)

If your physician did the H&P after the patient was admitted via the ER then absolutely he/she can bill for it.  Whether or not the diagnosis is the same as the ER physician's should make no difference.  Usually the ER physician will bill the ER codes (99281-99285) and leave the H&P for the admitting physician.


----------



## SKIRVIN4 (Apr 5, 2009)

*E&m help!!*

So, when I code the next day when he sees them, will I bill it as a new pt visit or estab? Admitting  or subsequent level? Thank all of you all so much for your input  and advice. Very much appreciated!! Any advice on how to correct these after they were submitted with the wrong codes? I believe they were sent out incorrect to the ins. 

Thanks again,
Brenda S. CPC

PS. You guys just might have saved my life!! lol!!!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 6, 2009)

*I answered on another forum*

I believe you posted this on more than one forum, because I'm positive I answered this question ...

The key is who is the attending physician. If it's your doctor you code the Initial Hospital visit (99221-99223) as per the documentation on the date the attending physician first sees the patient. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 6, 2009)

FTessaBartels said:


> I believe you posted this on more than one forum, because I'm positive I answered this question ...
> 
> The key is who is the attending physician. If it's your doctor you code the Initial Hospital visit (99221-99223) as per the documentation on the date the attending physician first sees the patient.
> 
> F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC



Your right Tessa.. .this question was posted twice because I put my 2 cents in too...


----------



## SKIRVIN4 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Hospital e&m*

Yes, people unfortunately I am new to this and a good friend of mine pointed it out to me that I should have posted it here in the first place. Sorry for it being asked twice on here. But again ,thanks to those who helped me anyway.

Brenda S. CPC


----------

